# [Text removed]



## mblosser (Jan 20, 2012)

_Text of this post was removed at the request of the original poster. _


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 22, 2012)

This might be "peanut gallery" stuff, but it seems all of the points products are limiting guests, which seems ridiculous, because they are more likely to sell to someone who is visiting, than to someone who already owns.  They should be grateful for the new meat for possible sales and not inhibit your use in such a way.


----------

